# 10 week old staffy



## girlie12345 (May 27, 2008)

hi all we have just purchased an 8 week old staff x from a rescue centre 2 weeks ago where it was with its litter mates but she was the one wagging her tail etc but no mum she was with her mum upuntill about 6 weeks then they had to get rid off the puppys as there landlord was not happy so we was told anyway.

potty traning is going so so with the odd accident but our main problem is 

when we are telling her no for mothing she is snapping and barking and growling and tonight ive just said no for her pulling our 1 half year old pjs and started jumping and snapping barking growling etc at him the only way we could get her to stop was by putting her in the kitchen.

she is due her second injection next week and then she is going to puppy classes we dont want to give up on the dog but do need help for the time being any suggestions would be good

cheers


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Puppy biting is a perfectly normal puppy behaviour. Saying 'no' will likely just make her more excited. She won't understand what you are saying.

There is a very good article here to help manage puppy biting, but you need to be absolutely consistent:

The Bite Stops Here

Children and puppies aren't really a good idea.  Children do all the wrong things around puppies, especially when they play bite, such as screaming, waving their arms around. Puppy thinks it's fun and gets even more excited. I always absolutely restrict my childrens access to my pups until I know the children can be trusted to behave appropriately if the puppy starts to bite, but that is hard with a 1 year old, so I would maybe suggest strict supervision and picking your child up if the puppy starts biting.

Two good books to buy are 'Before and After You Get Your Puppy' by Ian Dunbar (author of linked article) and 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen bailey.

Not what you asked, but second vaccinations are best after 12 week really.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Pup will learn eventually not to mouth but its something that takes time , as the pup wasnt with mum it has missed out on a lot of behaviour correction such as when is bitting to hard , as mum would have put the pup in their place when bitting too hard while playing , be carefull not to leave your pup with your little one as accidents will happen and it wont be the dogs fault if it nips and the baby gets hurt . most of all whatever you do dont scald for bad behaviour , only reward good and be consistant, Staffies are great with kids but you must try and keep the two under strict supervision ,and be patient .


----------



## girlie12345 (May 27, 2008)

yeah we never leave any off our three children eldest being 10 with her and at the momment she pretty much stays in the kitchen while potty traning.

we dont scald or punishe her we put her in the kitchen for timeout if she is in the living room and if she does it in the kitchen we go in the living room 

hopefully puppy classes with do the trick with plenty of practice lol apart from that she is antastic always wants to be sat on someones knee etc its just these little bits that are driving me and my husband mad as we did not have this with our lab that died 12 months ago


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

girlie12345 said:


> yeah we never leave any off our three children eldest being 10 with her and at the momment she pretty much stays in the kitchen while potty traning.


You will probably find that a) she is less excitable if you have her in the room with yuo most of the time, and b) toilet training is quicker and easier if you can see her all the time, to prevent accidents.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have 2 labs but we only had Daisy as a pup Jessie we got at christmas and she was nearly 12 month then , Daisy did mouth a little bit but never with a meaningfull bite it was more out of curiosity , all pups are different but with time and patients it will come good in the end .


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Great advice given by Jackson and an excellent link to Ian Dunbar. 

Our 11 week old GSD puppy is going through that exact stage. He bit so hard the other night that he made my hand bleed. We have tried various methods with Luika, but the one that has been successful for him has been to completely ignore him. 

Remember that dogs method of communicating is by body language. Luika starts his first training class tomorrow evening. He is a bright little dog and has already learned the sit, down, stay and come commands. Lead work is ongoing, and he still bulks at traffic, but today I saw a big improvement.

I would also say that patience is a virtue in dog training


----------

